# Inverted hand draw



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

It's not faster if you still want to be accurate. If you're shooting split, you will very easily torque your arrow off the shelf. Your knuckle will also push the arrow away from under your eye.

That said, if you're having fun go for it.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

bob -

It does seem more natural doesn't it and it actually places the drawing arm in a more natural position.
(Think compound shooters with certain types of releases.)

However, it's not faster since the release action is the same, and since you're now inducing paradox in the opposite direction, you'd probably need to shoot a left handed bow right handed. 

You're not the first person to think about it, and it's usually rejected pretty quickly. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> bob -
> 
> 
> You're not the first person to think about it, and it's usually rejected pretty quickly.
> ...


Kinda like thumb shooting....:wink:


----------



## PLAYER (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not being ugly, but.....I 'just' thought I'd heard of everything lol.

Player

Deus Pro Nobis


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm tellin' ya, the only draw configuration that makes biologically logical sense to me is the thumb draw. When I hold my draw arm up to my face while sitting here typing, that particular position is the natural default that occurs ... an ergonomically aligned, minimally twisted bone and muscle construct with a single, specific contact point on the string ... nature's own design for a vertical string's release mechanism. 

I don't shoot that way on my current bows for I was birthed into an archery of split-fingered heritage. One day I shall obtain a thumb-shooting bow and explore the alternate ergonomics, realities - and hopefully joys - of this style of archery.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

If shooting speed is part of your GOALS...than don't look much further than studying Lars and his technique.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Bobaloo (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe I'll be the first speed shooter to use actual #age lmao..


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I watched the "Iza vid" and then started trying the technique used with a PSE Snake and cheap Carbon Express (large open nocks) arrows. What a blast! Started walking back and forth on the firing line and shooting while walking...more fun.

This was done at SHORT range on a safe range...with a large blanket catching the stray shots so I did not have to hear cheap arrows hitting dense plywood.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bobaloo said:


> Maybe I'll be the first speed shooter to use actual #age lmao..


Depending on what you deem "speed" shooting, I still maintain that for a true balance of speed, power, and accuracy, the Howard Hill method is the best.


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow, thanks for posting that video Black Wolf! I've always tried my speed shooting of my own design without much thought of it being a refined technique, just something fun that most people don't even try. I am now inspired


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Arrowzen said:


> Wow, thanks for posting that video Black Wolf! I've always tried my speed shooting of my own design without much thought of it being a refined technique, just something fun that most people don't even try. I am now inspired


You're welcome! :thumbs_up

This forum should be about inspiration...whether it's through achievements, videos or sharing techniques.

It shouldn't be about putting down other archers for their chosen style or techniques.

There is soooo much more to archery other than just competitive target archery or bowhunting.

Ray :shade:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BLACK WOLF said:


> You're welcome! :thumbs_up
> 
> This forum should be about inspiration...whether it's through achievements, videos or sharing techniques.
> 
> ...


Oh you recurve guys and your touchy feely feel good nonsense...:wink:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

kegan said:


> Oh you recurve guys and your touchy feely feel good nonsense...:wink:


Everybody needs a hug every now and than :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## Micah T (Nov 25, 2020)

Thin Man said:


> I'm tellin' ya, the only draw configuration that makes biologically logical sense to me is the thumb draw. When I hold my draw arm up to my face while sitting here typing, that particular position is the natural default that occurs ... an ergonomically aligned, minimally twisted bone and muscle construct with a single, specific contact point on the string ... nature's own design for a vertical string's release mechanism.
> 
> I don't shoot that way on my current bows for I was birthed into an archery of split-fingered heritage. One day I shall obtain a thumb-shooting bow and explore the alternate ergonomics, realities - and hopefully joys - of this style of archery.


Thumb draw is great for speed shooting, and on any traditional bow. You have to put your arrow on the outside of the bow for a thumb draw, because you're forcing string twist counter clockwise rather than clockwise.

I've been doing it for a couple weeks with a Hungarian style horse bow. It took some getting used to, but it's feeling pretty natural now.


----------



## ejsnyder333 (4 mo ago)

Bobaloo said:


> What are everyones thoughts on drawing with your hand "upside down"? It does seem much faster, and I don't see why you can't get just as accurate as a "normal" draw with enough practice.


 It is faster for reknocking arrows as it actually elimates one step from having to move the hand back to the traditional position, and you can immediately draw back after knocking the arrow. MHO.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

There was a guy in one of the barebow videos of an IBO championship ( I think) shooting like that. He was using a left handed riser, but shooting right handed with the hand inverted. Seemed to be working for him.


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Just shoot a left handed bow the way it was intended, problem solved...I think it's way easier for us lefties to use right handed stuff than the other way around. Skill saws, scissors, bolt actions etc. etc. but if it stirs yer grits, go for it. I have much better things to do with my time. Like scouting and snook fishing now that season is open. Had some snook on the grill last night.


----------

